# Ming takes over in the 4th!



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This is exactly what the Rockets want to be seeing. Yao getting alot of touches, hustling, playing throughout the 4th quarter and hitting big shots. Fans in the Toyota Center were going CRAZY with all of Yao's shots. Close games have been the Rockets kryptonite over the past couple of years but now that they have a reliable post option to kick the ball into and work around down the stretch, this could work wonders for the Rockets. Great to see Yao getting the ball on almost every posession and creating something with it. Sure he missed some big free throws but it's nice to see these positive signs.

4th quarter stats for Yao:

15 points, 4 rebounds and 1 block... not sure about the rebounds


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

He had a huge 4th quarter, but he sucked big time before the 4th. Erick Dampier was killing Yao. Atleast Yao showed up in the 4th.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

I wouldn't say Damp was 'killing' him... more like he was fouling him and not getting all the calls, even though Damp did foul out. I think Yao is slowly getting his touch back. He shouldn't be missing those little jumpers. 

:bball:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> Erick Dampier was killing Yao.


With his elbows.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

23 points, anychance yao might be the 2nd most offensive center in the league? he has the potential to beat shaq for that stat but not this season but shaq is slowing down cuz of his age but well see


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Yao is currently the second best center in the NBA and second best offensive center behind Shaq of course. Give Yao one or two more years and he will be better statistically I think.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't know about second best offensive center right now. Z in Cleveland is pretty decent. They are prolly equal right now. Of course, by the end of the year, that will prolly all have changed!


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> I don't know about second best offensive center right now. Z in Cleveland is pretty decent. They are prolly equal right now. Of course, by the end of the year, that will prolly all have changed!


Z is very injury prone though.


----------

